# Any ants thinking about hustling gasoline?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Shortage of truck drivers is behind fuel delivery delays, says GasBuddy analyst


A petroleum analyst told CNBC that a nationwide shortage of truck drivers, not a fuel shortage, is behind the delivery delays at many gas stations.




www.cnbc.com






> Now, gas station chains are offering sign-on bonuses ranging from $5,000 to $15,000 to prospective drivers, he said.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

How many ants could go through the training to get the 'special' CDC for things that can go 'boom'? Hum.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Gas-o-line? What's that?

Yes, kidding. The plug-in hybrid still uses it sometimes. The next car won't.

I mean, I haven't bought any in almost a month, but I do still know what it is. Laughing at the prices now, though.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> How many ants could go through the training to get the 'special' CDC for things that can go 'boom'? Hum.


I could. But it takes years to learn to drive Haz-Mat. Not to mention the physical danger and stress of driving big rigs full time. I could make just as much money being a paralegal or bookkeeper without huffing gas vapors all day.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> things that can go 'boom'?


your brain if you try to use it!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> your brain if you try to use it!


Do you think he grooms his own dogs?
Looks like a dog that a 77 year old lady named Sandy from Boca Raton would own.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Do you think he grooms his own dogs?
> Looks like a dog that a 77 year old lady named Sandy from Boca Raton would own.


😂


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> How many ants could go through the training to get the 'special' CDC for things that can go 'boom'? Hum.


If you have had your CDL For 24 months You can get your Hazardous certification in 4 months of training.



@Lissetti ?I think that is still right.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> If you have had your CDL For 24 months You can get your Hazardous certification in 4 months of training.
> 
> 
> 
> @Lissetti ?I think that is still right.


Ok well I don't know about any time restrictions. I went to truck driving school and when we graduated, I went to the DMV and took all the tests to get my CDL-A, hazmat, doubles-tripples, and tanker endorsements all at the same time. So on that one day I went from having a regular driver's license to having a CDL with all those endorsements.

I just renewed my CDL and had to take the hazmat test again. A hazmat endorsement is only valid for 5 years before you have to retest, even though I've had my CDL for 13 years now, I've had to retake the hazmat every 5 years. This includes a new background check and all 10 fingers printed and recorded by Homeland Security. There's been a few times in there that I didn’t renew my hazmat on time because of where I was working at the time it wasn't required.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Ok well I don't know about any time restrictions. I went to truck driving school and when we graduated, I went to the DMV and took all the tests to get my CDL-A, hazmat, doubles-tripples, and tanker endorsements all at the same time. So on that one day I went from having a regular driver's license to having a CDL with all those endorsements.
> 
> I just renewed my CDL and had to take the hazmat test again. A hazmat endorsement is only valid for 5 years before you have to retest, even though I've had my CDL for 13 years now, I've had to retake the hazmat every 5 years. This includes a new background check and all 10 fingers printed and recorded by Homeland Security. There's been a few times in there that I did renew my hazmat on time because of where I was working at the time it wasn't required.


Love you long time Baby.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

One thing about driving gasoline tankers is they don't care if you have all the endorsements, they won't hire you unless you have 2 years trucking experience and 1 year minimum tanker experience.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> One thing about driving gasoline tankers is they don't care if you have all the endorsements, they won't hire you unless you have 2 years trucking experience and 1 year minimum tanker experience.









Come home Mama!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Come home Mama!


Ok I'm back in the US now. 😁 

I've been up north a bit visiting a friend. 😉


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Ok I'm back in the US now. 😁
> 
> I've been up north a bit visiting a friend. 😉


So lets talk about me going down south with you.



Like way down south.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> So lets talk about me going down south with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Like way down south.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 😂


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ymmv


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 603890


The dog is smiling because it just jumped up and bit him in the balls!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> You can get your Hazardous certification in 4 months of training.


that was my point. Most 'here' couldn't do that. Kinda the reason many here and in RS could not get a W2 job due to the 'interview' and 'resume' process. 

RS = almost no barriers to starting.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

5,000 gallons on the tanker : D


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 603891
> 
> 
> 
> Ymmv


Is this a mature Kathy Ireland?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Is this a mature Kathy Ireland?


Sophia Vergara


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

One time I saw a fuel tanker get hit with an RPG.

That was scary...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I've metc FEW GUYS people at Los Angeles CA with a card board sign on a hands it's says " UBER DEACTIVATED ME SO I NEED GAS !!HELP !!" at several gas stations .
And they were real Uber drivers .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I could. But it takes years to learn to drive Haz-Mat. Not to mention the physical danger and stress of driving big rigs full time. I could make just as much money being a paralegal or bookkeeper without huffing gas vapors all day.


driving hazmat tankers isn’t that stressful… it’s just like driving truck packed with HE ordinance.

what is stressful is driving a truck full of redacted from classified to drop it off at top secret, with a fuel stop in Springfield.


and by the way….. the vapors arnt bad once your sense of smell gets burned away.


----------

